# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Looking to replace rolling commercial bins with enclosed modular crate

## eanderson

I work for an art loan program and am looking to replace our rolling commercial bins we use to transport art with something fully enclosed.

Currently we have three 48"L x 24"W x 28"H cardboard commercial bin with a wooden bottom and four large casters.  

I'm thinking I would like to build a rolling crate with a wood frame and coroplast walls 48"L x 24"W x 72"H.  It would be side loading (hinged door on the 24" side) and have coroplast sheet you can slide in channels to separate artworks.

Has anyone built or have pictures of something like this?

Any advice is welcome.

-Elliott

----------


## eanderson

Here's an in progress shot of what I've come up with.  

Walls will be white coroplast.

----------


## Anthony Browne

@eanderson How did the crate come out? I've been working on a similar design based on the footprint of a commercial bin. Mine was all wood and was not as structurally sound as I would have liked, and it weighed about 100 lbs. 

Here's an image of a larger design with drywall, made custom for a gallery.



-Anthony

----------


## eanderson

I guess you can call it a hybrid crate.  I had a tight budget and did not have access to a table saw so we used 1x pine and dowel jointed them into H-frames for the walls. The base was made from lap jointed 2x4".  To assemble the crate we used GRK 2 3/4" screws (an excellent product btw).  Right now the interior walls are just cardboard but I would like to upgrade to coroplast soon.  

I'll take some pictures this week on our install.

----------

